# mieraja



## Alunarada

Does anyone here know what "mieraja" means in Dutch (i think it is Dutch)?
Thank you.


----------



## Rayines

Hallo Alunarada: I can only help with this (just only having studied a little Dutch): "mier" is hormiga. Maybe "mierje" can be the diminutive (they add "je"). That's all I can tell you.


----------



## Alunarada

Hello Rayines and thanks!!!


----------



## boelo

Hi, no it's not a small ant, that would be a "miertje". If Mieraja is meant phoenetically, I think it might be "Mireille" which is a girls name. In what context did you hear it?


----------



## Alunarada

Yeah i thought it could be a person's name. i don't have the context  sorry but thanks because i think u have resolved my curosity


----------



## Rayines

> that would be a "miertje".


*Oh!, yes, I should take the Dutch books again!  *


----------



## Mieraja

Alunarada said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know what "mieraja" means in Dutch (i think it is Dutch)?
> Thank you.


 
I was looking with Google for my name (mieraja) and so I came here.

Mieraja does mean nothing in Dutch, its only a name. It's also a unique name, it doenst exist anywhere else..(They do a search for me, thats why I know this)
The only thing it stands for is in Polish: They die younger (my name stands on package sigarettes..)
I think that is what you mean?

I'ts realy fun to see my name here! 

Best Regards,
Mieraja


----------



## Marijka

Mieraja said:
			
		

> The only thing it stands for is in Polish: They die younger (my name stands on package sigarettes..)



Word *mieraja* doesn't exist in Polish, I suppose you meant *umierają *which indeed means "they die" or "they are dying".


----------

